# Snappy Stuffed Tomatillos



## cjs (Aug 8, 2006)

I would love to give credit for this recipe, but I have no idea where it came from - only that it is delicious!!! I had some of the 'filling' leftover an added it to some hot pasta and what a wonderful dish that was also!!

                        Snappy Stuffed Tomatillos
Serving Size  : 20   


  20                    tomatillos or cherry tomatoes (1-1/4 to 1-1/2 inches in diameter) -- see notes
     2/3           cup  shredded cheddar cheese
     1/2           cup  whole kernel corn
  2       3-oz packages  cream cheese -- softened
  2                     green onions (with tops) -- sliced
  1           teaspoon  ground red chilies
                        additional ground red chilies

Cut thin slice from stem ends of tomatillos. Remove pulp and seeds with melon baller or spoon. Mix Cheddar cheese, corn, cream cheese, onions and 1 teaspoon ground red chilies. Fill tomatillos with cheese mixture. Sprinkle with ground red chilies. Cover and refrigerate until serving time.

Garnish with cilantro and green onions if desired. With more people discovering the zesty food of the Southwest every day, tomatillos are becoming popular throughout the country. These tangy fruits grow in papery husks that are easily peeled away, revealing the bright green, sticky skins.

NOTES : Tomatillos keep in the refrigerator as long as 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## chefbren (Aug 8, 2006)

I do some things with tomatillos, roasted, but I've never tiried them in anything like that, Jean. I'll have to try it. Also, if you wash the stickiness away it will loose some of their bitterness(and they're more pleasant to handle)


----------



## cjs (Aug 8, 2006)

ooops!! I assumed!! Yes, rinse the sticky off the tomatillos!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2006)

_cjs,_
_I love a tomatillo green sauce with chicken enchilladas, and now you've posted a wonderful idea for their use. Thank you. Your recipe will be a welcome addition here._

_kadesma _


----------



## cjs (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope you enjoy!


----------

